# Iphone 4 nach jailbreak und unlock kein internet



## Stiffmeister (11. August 2010)

Habe für einen Freund eine At&T gelocktes Iphone 4 über die bekannte jailbreak Seite gejailbreakt und unlockt. 

Danach hat scheinbar alles funktioniert, die Karte von O2 Rein und er hatte sogar Empfang.

Doch als er damit ins internet wollte (nicht W-Lan) funktionierte dies nicht  und auch die Interneteinstellungen waren verschwunden. Hat jemand von euch ne Idee?


----------



## Doc_Evil (11. August 2010)

Du musst wahrscheinlich den APN unter nen Netzwerkeinstellungen neu eintragen.
Für o2 müsste der APN "internet" sein.


----------



## kress (11. August 2010)

Hm, für Jailbreak wird es keine Hilfe hier im Forum geben, da es ja von Apple unerwünscht ist und somit illegal.


----------



## Doc_Evil (11. August 2010)

Wenn es von Apple unerwünscht ist, ist es noch lange nicht illegal.
In den USA ist es rechtlich legal und ich Deutschland weder das eine noch das andere. Hier befinden wir uns in einer Grauzone da ohne Kläger kein Richter. Somit braucht sich hier kein Gericht damit befassen und klären ob es legal ist. Ob mal jemand klagen wird weiß ja auch niemand.
Das Apple dann die Garantie verweigert ist ein anderes Thema und auch deren Recht.

Das der APN für die Internetverbindung "flöten" geht passiert aber auch ohne Jailbreak. Bei vielen mit dem Update auf iOS4 passiert.


----------



## Klutten (11. August 2010)

Da die große Grauzone "Jailbreak" aktuell nicht überschaubar ist, gibt es im Forum noch keinen Platz dafür. Das bezieht sich zwar primär auf den Handel mit solchen Produkten, aber auch auf die Diskussionen.


----------

